# Shooting Marbles



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

anyone shoot marbles what setup /bands do you use thickness of pouch leather i bow to your expertise
polecat


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I resently started shooting marbles because it was easily and readily available.
They are a bit tad large for target shooting, but really fun for plinking.
I currently use 3/4" TBG strips with 18mm X 80mm pouch.
Fun set-up for plinking.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

one inch straight cut TBG. 7/8 by 2 3/4" pouch with center hole ( soft leather)


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

i use marbles for all sorts of catty hunting i find them good for closer shooting but anything over 30 yards starts to weave a bout i use double thera band [flats]


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the gafer said:


> i use marbles for all sorts of catty hunting i find them good for closer shooting but anything over 30 yards starts to weave a bout i use double thera band [flats]


i am like you gafer, but recently lost me marbles?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Marbles we love! My Son and I go out regularly and that is what we shoot, that and home brewed lead slugs. We use either 107's and Irfan's target
pouches or I'll cut up some like Danny's 3/4 inch Thera Gold, no taper and head out for some fun!







Also, I use Flatbands thin latex
bands with a variety of his pouches and they are super marble shootin' combo's.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

107's, straight cut gum rubber and latex from Flatband, 2040,1842 &1745 from Dankung pouches are just what ever leather I have on hand, cut quick and dirty nothing fancy or finished.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Sean said:


> that and home brewed lead slugs.


What size wadcutter lead slugs are you using?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> that and home brewed lead slugs.


What size wadcutter lead slugs are you using?
[/quote]

Let me describe them to you from a non-gunner/reloader perspective.







Made my own mold from hardwood, and drilled a 3/8 inch hole at
1/2 inch depth. Makes for a nice cylinder shaped slug, you might be able to see some of them in my avatar.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

newconvert said:


> i use marbles for all sorts of catty hunting i find them good for closer shooting but anything over 30 yards starts to weave a bout i use double thera band [flats]


i am like you gafer, but recently lost me marbles?
[/quote]haha nice one


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Don't care for them, only two fork hits I ever had (not including the PFS learning curve) were with Marbles 5/8". Thousands of shots with steel and lead to .50 cal and never a fork hit. Maybe the 1/2' might be OK but 5/8" was all I could find locally.
Philly


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

newconvert said:


> i use marbles for all sorts of catty hunting i find them good for closer shooting but anything over 30 yards starts to weave a bout i use double thera band [flats]


i am like you gafer, but recently lost me marbles?
[/quote]

I only have two "agates" left. Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I love marbles.
For what it is worth as an answer to your question, I shoot with single 1842 / rayshot pouch.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Marble have been good for me on long shots because I can see their flight better. A little shot correction and score.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I shoot a lot of marbles cause they are cheap, we have a place called the Christmas tree shop where I can get marbles for a dollar for a hundred. I get a lot of flyers with marbles, much more than with my favorite, lead round balls. Chris


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

I like to shoot marbles 7 months out of the year at anything but when getting close to the big ECST steel is all I shoot. white marbles are the best and I get them at1 buck a pound.marbles weigh about the same as 3/8 steel but die off at fourty yards. Peace and love mike


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I like shooting with marbles, but I seem to get WAY worse handslaps with them. That is what lead me to my conclusion that ammo weight it the biggest contributor to hand slaps.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

sparco 107scut in halves cupped pouch like the daisy see where shot go for better aiming


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

AaronC said:


> I like shooting with marbles, but I seem to get WAY worse handslaps with them. That is what lead me to my conclusion that ammo weight it the biggest contributor to hand slaps.


You have to turn the power waaaay down with marbles or handslaps and fliers will ensue. They weigh almost the same as .32 lead, so I use bands made for that with a larger pouch.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Marbles suck imho, they are big, not dense and expensive. Better off buying good ammo from, Nathan. Its cheaper and you get way more rounds. $2 at Walmart for 50 marbles or $3.50 for almost 3 x the ammo and its reusable. Marbles only when nothing else is available.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I wonder if there is a variance in the quality of the marbles spoke of here . I rarely have fliers and always I use marbles for LONG shots while roving the woods. Any time a spherical projectile lacks uniform weight distribution it will become a flier. This is readily noticeable when shooting non uniform paintballs. My assumption is that some marbles are better than others. Marbles are good for learning a more instinctual style of shooting.


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

seems that marbles are too light with my setup but i will put up with a few hand slaps because the're cheap till i make some lead balls thanks for the replies
polecat


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

Yes yes and yes marbles that i get are out of tollerance and vary in size and are very cheep 144 to 155 marbles for 1 dollar 20 bucks gets me about 2900 marbles the only bad thing is the store i buy them from are not getting any more white ones in and I have about forty thousand marbles in my house and about 10000 all over the yard and tree line I am not alowed to buy any more or my girlfriend will kill me in my sleep. I am not kidding she will.


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

I have about a thousand 3/8 steel and a few hundred Gems ( the over half inch marbles sold for flower arrangements) Currently have single theraband gold on my pfs and get the worst hand slaps from 3/8 steel. So when I get tired of getting slapped I go to the heavier marbles. No more half inch steel since breaking a window with rebound shot.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

one of their benefits, a large ball that causes limited damage.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

philly said:


> Don't care for them, only two fork hits I ever had (not including the PFS learning curve) were with Marbles 5/8". Thousands of shots with steel and lead to .50 cal and never a fork hit. Maybe the 1/2' might be OK but 5/8" was all I could find locally.
> Philly


Strange.. I have taken fork hit from marbles only too.. They always seem to large in the pouch I swear one will return to sender on me one day.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Don't care for them, only two fork hits I ever had (not including the PFS learning curve) were with Marbles 5/8". Thousands of shots with steel and lead to .50 cal and never a fork hit. Maybe the 1/2' might be OK but 5/8" was all I could find locally.
> Philly


Strange.. I have taken fork hit from marbles only too.. They always seem to large in the pouch I swear one will return to sender on me one day.
[/quote]You must be gripping and releasing improperly with the marble.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i just got 11 lbs of 5/8" STEEL marbles yesterday...


----------

